# Trailer uprights?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

1 1/2" aluminum pipe bent for offset and U-bolts through bolted through a piece of aluminum plate welded to the outside of the I-Beam. The PVC is 2", the lights are LED Pipe Lights and I love them. No more burned out lights from dunking. This trailer is 16 years old and still works great.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Did you relocate the factory trailer lights or buy those specifically for the guides?

Lou


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

THX1138 said:


> Did you relocate the factory trailer lights or buy those specifically for the guides?
> 
> Lou


Removed the ones that bolted on the frame and bought those specifically for the guide-ons. They fit on top of 2" pvc and the pvc light housing comes with it. They sell the full light kit with side markers and license plate bracket and light but I don't need all that. Got tired of thieves messing with my license plate so I bolted it to my fender. 
http://www.sturdybuiltonline.com/Pipe-Lights-LED-PVC-PAIR-for-Boat-Trailer-Guide-Poles_p_13.html


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I this posted in my Float-on trailer thread... I reached out to Float-on and they were super cool. They offer their own guide posts with the pipe lights so this is the option I went with. Thanks for everyone's input.

Lou


----------

